# Manual trams fluid



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I have read posts about this but can't find a definately answer. The trans is marked dex3 fluid, but what can or should be used? I have a case of valvoline full synthetic dex6 from another project. It says on the back that it is suitable for GM applications requiring dex 6,3, and 2. Will this be ok to use?


----------

